# Nissan Altima SE-R - $18000



## jamol1988 (Nov 17, 2009)

One of a kind!

2006 Nissan Altima SE-R

Color: Code Red Metallic

Milage: 45.ooo

Transmision: Quick shift 5 speed automatic.
Fully Loaded w/Traction Control.
Clean Title/History. 2nd owner. Print out Carfax report available.
Car Fully serviced at local Nissan sercive center and maint. book is available. I've done several exterior, interior and performance upgrades such as: Staggered Axis Super Hiro rims with New Falken tires: front- 235/35 19x8.5, rear- 265/35 19x9.5. Nismo Cold Air Intake, Full GReddy Evo2 Exhaust, Brembo Slotted and Cross drilled Brake Rotors with Nismo R-Tuned Cyramic Brake Pads.
Nice Bose Sound System with 7 inch indash Pioner Avic Z3 headunit with 40gb HDD, Handsfree Bluetooth, Rear view camera, HD Radio, Navigation, iPod ready and much more. HID headlights and fog lights. All upgrades were professionally installed and all receipts are available... all parts are under warranty. 

Never been raced. Excellent condition. Very Clean In and Out. Garage kept and well maintained. Full service book is available with receipts. Must See!
Car is under Nissan factory extended warranty plan.
Feel free to Make an offer!

You can look up my car at 
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3006455


----------

